# What's my Chemical PE Good For?



## Vepr (May 29, 2015)

Hey All,

Just got my Chemical PE in California (yeah!). I am very stoked. While this is obviously cool for bragging rights and looking good to employers, what can I use the actual stamp/title for?

I know that Civil, Mechanical, and Electrical Engineers stamp designs. Most process design stuff/ P&amp;IDs fall under industrial exemption, so no stamp needed.

What mileage can I get out of my stamp? Either way, happy I got it for personal pride/resume boosting, but not sure what's next.

Thanks!

Vepr


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 29, 2015)

Vepr said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just got my Chemical PE in California (yeah!). I am very stoked. While this is obviously cool for bragging rights and looking good to employers, what can I use the actual stamp/title for?
> 
> ...


I don't think the part I underlined in your comment is necessarily true. A consulting firm I worked at did a lot of process work so the PFDs, P&amp;IDs, equipment specifications, etc., all had to be sealed. So if in the future you ever work for or as a consultant, you'll be glad you took care this now.


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 29, 2015)

Sometimes there are reasons to draft letters or reports and use your signature and stamp as a means to take responsibility for your engineering expertise and guidance that you provide...


----------



## OffShawz (May 29, 2015)

Vepr said:


> Most process design stuff/ P&amp;IDs fall under industrial exemption, so no stamp needed.




This isnt the case in my experience in Offshore O&amp;G. Most P&amp;IDs (that I can remember) were stamped by licensed PEs. Granted, this may have been a requirement on the operator, but in our operating company all the P&amp;IDs for all our deepwater facilities are stamped.

Now, whether anyone in my company CARES that I now have a PE (congrats to you, btw, we passed the same exam) is a different story altogether!


----------



## Vepr (May 30, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> Vepr said:
> 
> 
> > Most process design stuff/ P&amp;IDs fall under industrial exemption, so no stamp needed.
> ...


Interesting. And congrats to you too!


----------



## adamn185 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm a chemical PE also that just took and past the most recent exam (congrats guys). Wondering the same thing as you. I work in industry so we don't stamp many designs. A colleague of mine who is a PE of many years said "you'd be surprised when situations pop up for which you'll need to seal something." I guess we'll see.


----------



## OffShawz (Jun 2, 2015)

All P&amp;IDs up in Canada went out the door stamped when Issued for Construction (IFC) as part of the construction work packs (CWPs) so I used to bang out a lot of stamps and signing on large vellum drawings.

At this stage I feel like the most i'll use my stamp for is stamping references of colleagues who still need to write the PE exam and who have asked me to be a reference!

I do assume that unless you're a mercenary contractor for hire, your companies will pay for you to keep your license up to date?


----------



## adamn185 PE (Jun 3, 2015)

Don't know about mine. Renewal is only $75/yr so I'm sure they won't mind.

On a different note I just got stamp and seal, and am feeling like quite the professional.


----------



## DummyCivilEng (Jul 28, 2015)

To be honest, in your field, it won't serve you much in the long run, probably zero.


----------



## solomonb (Jul 29, 2015)

I will argue differently. I don't know the chemical discipline, so I trust what has been written is true and accurate. HOWEVER, the key to having a PE is the following.

A. You don't know what the future holds. None of us do--however, having your PE now will preclude stress and pressure later if the rules change and you are required to possess a professional license.

B. You will find, at least I have, that many folks will be in awe because you have a PE. Oh, they are not going to jump up and give you any High 5's, however, you will be amazed as you network that many individuals recognize and understand the work, drive and dedication that you put into becoming a professionally registered individual.

C. If you have the opportunity to serve as an expert witness in court, a consultant to a private or public client, your PE license will give testimony to your competence, breadth and depth of technical knowledge in your engineering discipline.

D. Many folks can get a PMP, LEED or other certification. However, only a select few, that have the education, experience and reference credentials can become a licensed professional engineer.

E. If you have work overseas, especially in Asia or the Middle East, a PE license from the US is held in high esteem and regard. Perhaps today you don't think that you will ever go overseas, do that kind of work. One never knows when an opportunity is presented and you take it.

F. Congratulations on a job well done. You will never know when the PE license becomes a valuable commodity.


----------



## DummyCivilEng (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think the Koch brothers have PE.


----------



## OffShawz (Aug 3, 2015)

DummyCivilEng said:


> I don't think the Koch brothers have PE.


I dont think the Koch brothers have a soul, either, but that doesnt mean we should copy their MO!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 3, 2015)

OffShawz said:


> DummyCivilEng said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the Koch brothers have PE.
> ...


Yes, I saw a commercial on TV the other day, and it was about how Koch industries is saving the world with their Ethanol plants.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 3, 2015)

DummyCivilEng said:


> I don't think the Koch brothers have PE.


I'm not sure what that has to do with anything?

I'm not sure Hillary Clinton has a ChemE PE either.


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't even have a Chem PE!


----------



## adamn185 PE (Aug 23, 2015)

DummyCivilEng said:


> To be honest, in your field, it won't serve you much in the long run, probably zero.


This isn't really accurate.

There are lots of things for which a chemical engineer may need a PE license. One big one is consulting. In my state it is illegal to practice engineering without a license, so until you are a licensed PE you can't consult on your own.

If you were to design a water treatment plant or an energy facility for the state, you'd need a license. I recently got a request to do some design and consulting around a new brewery. The state required that a PE had to be in responsible charge of and seal the designs. I turned it down due to lack of time, but it would have been a cool project.

One of the beautiful things about chemical engineering is how broad the skill sets of chemical engineers are. Licensure allows you to put those competencies to work in an official capacity. As a result, your market value is increased.


----------

